# Itching driving me mad - any advice?



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi
wondered if either of you know how I can cope with itching which is driving me insane. It seems to start in the afternoon and increase until I manage to get to sleep. The bump is the worst affected area so I am using plenty of creams and oils which give momentary relief, but my feet, arms and legs are also suffering, so that I can't wait to tear my clothes off as soon as I get home, and can't bear any fabric or anything touching my bare skin.
really not sure how I can cope..... I am 34 weeks with twins.

Many thanks
Orlando


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Are your hands affected too?

I think you need to contact your hospital tomorrow or even your delivery suite or advice line tonight if you have one and tell them your symptoms as this may be cholestasis of pregnancy.  Don't panic... 

Let me know how you get on

Jan


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Jan

Only just read your post as I have been away - help - what is cholestasis?? I have been suffering less since I posted, but now suffering from v painful and swollen legs and am going to the hosp this pm so no doubt I will get some resassurance.

many thanks
O


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Jan

just to let you know, i went to the hosp with my extremely painful and swollen legs and mentioned the itchiness - they took blood samples for the cholestasis as that was the first thing they put it down too - I'll get the results in about 10 days.

Since then I have been diagnosed with thrombophlebitis so have spent the last few days in the hosp anyway! The symptoms, just in case any one else complains of it here, were intense tenderness in the legs almost as if bruised, and pain which increased slowly over a few days until nearly unbearable to move or have any pressure put on whatever. I've ended up back on the clexane (which they took me off!) at three times the dosage until they can rule out dvt.
Anyway, feeling better now - but still itching!

Best wishes
Orlando


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Poor old you, i'm glad you got sorted though.

Jan


----------

